# We need more emoticons !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can we possibly get newer or more emoticons ? :shrug::angel2::thankU:
Pleeeeeeease ray:ray:ray:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

A few new ones would be nice


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOOoooo yes yes!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep this thread alive folks


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

New ones would be fun! How are they made?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know, I no computer geek!!! LOL!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

maybe goat related ones


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure someone might be able to get us some cool ones , goat related and all  Even if they aint goat related , new ones would be awesome ! We've all been a well behaved good bunch of goat crazy peoples , we deserve it :snowbounce:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, we deserve new ones! We are good, harmless, :snowcheese: crazy goat folks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pm tgs


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

yes....totally and completely harmless.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed...more emoticons!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I PMd TGS about getting new emoticons , so we will see how that goes  Fingers crosses folks ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys…..we need links to some really awesome emoticons.
Anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I found this one!
and this one-







,
But, I really don't know how to make them
or where to get them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There are some emoticons that i think are really cool , but i ….ehem…saw them on another forum…..strickly by accident :laugh: I don't know how to go about this now either….:GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys ? Need some help here with getting some links for emoticons…..
Anyone here no of any ?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll try to check out some stuff tomorrow regarding the emoticons when I have time!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here are my goat ones  hope they worked


----------

